# Jammies



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone...a while back I purchased a pattern from walmart for Jammies and it DID NOT FIT!  Well, I have messed with the pattern to the point of my liking...here are a few to show you what I have been up to this weel  Enjoy


































These pics below I am posting in the pics section too! But here is Peanut in his new gear!


----------



## kims2pissy (Jan 11, 2006)

*He is sooooo sweet!!!*

Nicole...Peanut is adorable...I wish I knew how to sew....so I could make tons of clothes for Pepper, LOL!!!


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

I actually made pepper a pair of the light blue ones  I will give them to you guys when we meet up next!


----------



## kims2pissy (Jan 11, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much!! Pepper will look so cute...I will post a pic when I get them...


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Your baby looks adorable -- makes you want to eat him up!
You made this one yourself? I have a sweing machine --I wonder how easy is it to make one.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Its not too difficult...I think the hardest one was the first one...
I bought the Simplicity pattern from Walmart. There are patterns in the same package for a bathrobe, wedding dress, tux, jammies and tshirt...They cam out super short in length (neck to tail) for Pea but fit his legs and stuff...So I just cut it in the center and made it the lengthe I wanted! LOL The pattern also had it velcroing, and I prefer one piece so I took the chest part of the shirt and jammies and sewed together!  Try it...it is so much CHEAPER than buying them...and with a yard of fabric of your choice you can get at least 2 or more out of it.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

aww there great!
mia
x


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Great job  He looks terrifc in them.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you very much!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

peanut has such a sweet face. bet u spend all day kissing him...when ur not making thing that is..lol.
they are fab pj's.
my chi's got a rain coat and a fleecy coat and a jumper n so many people laugh about it. they dont seem to realise chihuahua's do get very cold.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Great job! Those look really good


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

AWE!!!! I want a pair of those for Demi!!! or a pattern so I can make em! if that is ok


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Those are awesome! You did a great job.
You should consider making them and selling them. 
I'd buy em! :wink:


----------

